# τιμητής = επικριτής, κήνσορας (ΟΧΙ υπερασπιστής)



## Costas (Dec 12, 2009)

ΛΚΝ:
τιμητής ο [timitís] Ο7 : ΣYN κήνσορας. 1. (...) 2. (μτφ.) άνθρωπος που κρίνει και επικρίνει τις γνώμες και τις πράξεις των άλλων.

Βήμα της Κυριακής
Δεν θα χαρίσουμε σε κανέναν το ρόλο του τιμητή των ατομικών ελευθεριών, δηλώνει ο υπουργός Προστασίας του Πολίτη

Εννοεί: του τιμητή των πάντων ως καταπατητών των ατομικών ελευθεριών. Γίνεται δηλαδή ένας συμφυρμός δύο ζευγών (τιμητής των πάντων | καταπατητές των ελευθεριών) σε ένα. Και γίνεται συχνά με τη συγκεκριμένη λέξη. Το αποτέλεσμα: η λέξη παίρνει τη σημασία του "κατ' επάγγελμα υπερασπιστή", ή του "[ελευθεριο-]κάπηλου". Συμφωνείτε; Αν ναι, πώς θα το λέγαμε αυτό το φαινόμενο;


----------



## nickel (Dec 12, 2009)

Κάποιο είδος σολοικισμού είναι. Ή ελληνικά του υπουργού. Δεν βλέπω κανέναν τέτοιο συμφυρμό και θα πρέπει να μου φέρεις κι άλλα παραδείγματα για να πειστώ. Απλώς πιστεύει ότι τιμητής = υπερασπιστής, από το τιμώ (τους γονείς μου κ.λπ.). Θα πρότεινα να βάλουμε τη λέξη _τιμητής_ στον κατάλογο των τρικλοποδιών, μαζί με το _ευάριθμος_.


----------



## Costas (Dec 13, 2009)

Σίγουρα, μπορεί να είναι απλή παρανόηση της σημασίας της λέξης. Κι εγώ έτσι σκεφτόμουν στην αρχή, αλλά μετά μου πέρασε η ιδέα που περιέγραψα. Τέλος πάντων, το 'χω συναντήσει και σε

κείμενο του ΚΚΕ:
Ο Θ. Ρουσόπουλος εμφανίζεται τιμητής της διαφάνειας και υπερασπιστής της ανεξαρτησίας των δημοσιογράφων ενώ είναι υπόλογος για την κατάσταση που έχει δημιουργηθεί

Άλλο, από τον ΣΥΝ:
Τώρα έρχεται [ο Μίχαλος· μιλάει ο Τσίπρας] και παρουσιάζεται ως τιμητής της δημοκρατίας και της ευταξίας απέναντι στην Αριστερά.

Έτερο (που λένε και οι ραδιοταξισυντονίστριες -το "έτερο", εννοώ):
Ο τιμητής του δημοσίου βίου και της… ανεξάρτητης δημοσιογραφίας, σπάει όλες τις απεργίες της ΕΣΗΕΑ σε ραδιόφωνο και τηλεόραση

Από τη Σημερινή (ποια είναι αυτή;):
Και αν προς χάριν του διαλόγου -του οποίου λάβρος τιμητής εμφανίζεσθε-

Κλπ. κλπ. Παρ' όλα αυτά, παραμένει πλειοψηφική η σωστή σημασία, κυρίως με το μπεστ-σέλλερ "τιμητής των πάντων".


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2009)

Τι «λάβρος τιμητής»... Εδώ έχεις βρει λαβράκι, αν κρίνω π.χ. από τα «τιμητές της δημοκρατίας» (τι τραβάει κι αυτή η κακομοίρα — όπως και τη γλώσσα, όλοι να την προστατεύσουν θέλουν...).


----------



## Zazula (Dec 13, 2009)

nickel said:


> Απλώς πιστεύει ότι τιμητής = υπερασπιστής, από το τιμώ (τους γονείς μου κ.λπ.). Θα πρότεινα να βάλουμε τη λέξη _τιμητής_ στον κατάλογο των τρικλοποδιών, μαζί με το _ευάριθμος_.


+1 Χ 2 = +2.


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2010)

Προστέθηκε εύρημα που σχολιάζει ο Σαραντάκος στα σημερινά μεζεδάκια του:

*Τιμητής*, το έχουμε ξαναπεί, είναι αυτός που κρίνει τους άλλους και τα ελαττώματά τους με υπερβολικά αυστηρό τρόπο. Είναι η ελληνική απόδοση του λατινικού _censor_, που έχει επίσης αποδοθεί ως “κήνσορας”. Ο τιμητής λοιπόν κατηγορεί κάτι, δεν τιμά κάτι. Όμως, καθώς δεν έχει ετυμολογική διαφάνεια η λέξη, όλο και περισσότερο την βλέπουμε να χρησιμοποιείται σαν να σημαίνει τον υπερασπιστή. Τελευταίο κρούσμα που πρόσεξα, από τον Ριζοσπάστη της περασμένης Κυριακής: «Ωστόσο, έχει αξία να εξετάσουμε το πώς η Τουρκία, μια χώρα που κατέχει μεγάλο μέρος μιας άλλης ανεξάρτητης χώρας (της Κύπρου), καταπατώντας όλες τις σχετικές αποφάσεις του ΣΑ του ΟΗΕ, εμφανίζεται σήμερα ως “τιμητής” κι “υπερασπιστής” του διεθνούς δικαίου, κατηγορώντας το Ισραήλ ότι το παραβιάζει». Σε μερικά χρόνια, θα αναγνωριστεί ίσως αυτή η σημασία και ίσως μπει και στα λεξικά, αλλά προς το παρόν θαρρώ ότι είναι λάθος.​
Τους αρέσει το ζευγάρι _τιμητής και υπερασπιστής_, το είδαμε και σε σχέση με τον Ρουσόπουλο (#3).


Το μεταφραστικό ερώτημα:
Ποια είναι η καλύτερη απόδοση για την έκφραση *τιμητής των πάντων*;

Η δική μου σκέψη (με ένα  εύρημα): _a critic of all and everyone_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 17, 2010)

nickel said:


> Το μεταφραστικό ερώτημα:
> Ποια είναι η καλύτερη απόδοση για την έκφραση *τιμητής των πάντων*;
> 
> Η δική μου σκέψη (με ένα  εύρημα): _a critic of all and everyone_.



Τι θα έλεγες για το _a critic and censor-general_ (όχι ότι έχει πολύ περισσότερα ευρήματα);


----------



## Zazula (Jul 9, 2010)

Τιμητής της ανταγωνιστικότητας η ΓΣΕΕ. Ερώτηση: Την υποστηρίζει ή την κατακρίνει;

Πάντως το ρεύμα για τη λανθασμένη σημασία είναι ισχυρό και, το κυριότερο, η λάθος σημασία είναι αυτή που φαίνεται φυσιολογικότερη στον μέσο ομιλητή. Ζόρικος συνδυασμός για τους τιμητές της εσφαλμένης χρήσης και τους υπερασπιστές τού κατά το δυνατόν αμετάβλητου των σημασιών.


----------



## nickel (Jun 30, 2013)

Από τη σαχλή αυτή υπόθεση με τις δηλώσεις Βορίδη, διαλέγω κάτι που είπε ο εκπρόσωπος Τύπου του ΠΑΣΟΚ Οδυσσέας Κωνσταντινόπουλος μιλώντας στο Mega. Είπε: «Τέτοιες δηλώσεις κάνουν άλλες δυνάμεις να χαμογελούν [...] Και υπάρχει και κάτι χειρότερο. Άκουσα στελέχη του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ τα οποία έσυραν τον Ανδρέα Παπανδρέου στο Ειδικό Δικαστήριο να γίνονται τιμητές του».
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231255218

Υποθέτω ότι ήθελε να πει κάτι σαν «τώρα να τον τιμούν»; Ή κάτι δεν κατάλαβα καλά;


----------



## nickel (Aug 9, 2013)

nickel said:


> Θα πρότεινα να βάλουμε τη λέξη _*τιμητής*_ στον κατάλογο των τρικλοποδιών, μαζί με το _*ευάριθμος*_.



Καταλήγω σ' αυτή τη σκέψη. Αφού έχει καταντήσει πια να απαιτείται να καταλάβεις από τα συμφραζόμενα αν ο _τιμητής_ είναι επικριτής ή υμνητής.

«Είναι τουλάχιστον ντροπή άνθρωποι που ενστερνίζονται διδαχές του Χίτλερ και του ρατσισμού να εμφανίζονται ως τιμητές της μνήμης ενός ανθρώπου υπέρμαχου της δημοκρατίας και της φιλίας μεταξύ των λαών».
https://www.google.com/search?q="τιμητές+του+Ίωνα+Δραγούμη"+OR+"τιμητές+του+Ί.+Δραγούμη"

(Από την επιστολή του Φίλιππου Δραγούμη, ανιψιού του Ίωνα Δραγούμη, για τον τρόπο που οι χρυσαβγίτες καπηλεύονται τη μνήμη του θείου του.)


----------

